# Fall time reds



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Love this time of year. Reds are hungry and water looks great.

First things first. Load everything up the night before.

check list

Beer 
Gas
A bottle of water
Crackers and Vienna sausage
flies with shiotty rusted hooks because I like to see how many fish I can catch on one fly
dry rotted leaders and cracked fly line
wool socks
crocs
towel
wet wipes
Beer
Patagonia and Simms gear only
Over price fly rods
Way over priced reel that looks cool as **** but I really don't even need one. 
buff
wade boots
extra over priced rod and real because I'm a high sticker. (happens when you're short, **** off)
canoe 
anchor that I never use
paddle/pushpole
registration up to date? close enough
etc. etc. etc..

All I wanna do is go catch a fish... this is a lot of fricken work. son of a...
loaded all up the night before... sure makes it easier. Get coffee and go. Maximize sleep time for better fishing performance and the *********** never ending astros game.









quick weather check... Looks like we might be ok









first one was right away. 









bad lighting








good lighting. pay attention


















weather turned for the worst. See that ripple on the water?









BRUISER!!!









Dinners









Fished for 5 hours or so... Caught 10 plus fish. A few biggens too. Back to the house and eating fresh fish taco by 1 pm.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice stockers. More of this pleaaaase.

Wool socks and crocs eh?


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

southpaw said:


> Wool socks and crocs eh?


Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done. I enjoy poling my canoe on the flats, I need to do it more often.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice checklist!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

mine has a state record-sized yellow jacket nest hanging in it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That was a fun report. I like my crocs but have tried the wool socks.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Same canoe, same check list, same shoreline, same weather and same fly (until a biggen broke it off).

I bribed the wife for time on the water with the bribe of fresh fish tacos. Usually my wife is cool as a cucumber when it comes to my fishing time however I've been slammed at work and haven't had much family time. I got to spend the morning on the water and be back around noon with fresh filets and rejuvenate soul. Hopefully it gets me through to at least noon tomorrow.

Today was just fun fishing. First few shots I made sloppy cast and the fish were still forgiving enough to eat. I actually have a red hit my fly line twice. They were hungry and fought hard. I prefer the challenge but today was needed.




























You would think there would be some reds it this little slough... there wasn't.









This is where they were at. 









breakfast.









This ones pulling hard








hope this fish knows this backing is for casting only








This was a strong fish... and these pics were a pain the *** to take.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

And lots of stockers























































Next up. Fish tacos.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Fish tacos.

I really don't have a recipe but the family loves this meal. I always just wing it when I cook and I've just played around with this until I found something that everyone enjoys.

Onions and garlic.... everything needs onions and garlic. period









By the way... the lack of fishing reports has been partial because of this precious little peckerhead. 









Cook with lemon... garnish with the lime.









Fish were killed in making of this report. Garlic salt, pepper and Cumin are main spices used. You'll need about a half a stick of butter as well.









Add a little bit of seasonings and soften up the onions.









When onions are getting clear add the garlic and fish. add more seasoning, do not be shy with the Cumin. This makes the dish. 









cook until fish is falling apart and add the juice of half of a lemon.









cook the mixican flat breads. 









Prepare garnishes 









Enjoy proper like and be prepared for fellatio.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great report and pictures. Nice to have a checklist. Is there any differrence between the two beers listed in the checklist?


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> Great report and pictures. Nice to have a checklist. Is there any differrence between the two beer listed in the checklist?


I pack beer twice... Because I generally drink twice as much.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I got a pass to go harass some stockers this past weekend as well. My check list is similar aside from the crocs with wool socks, canoe and I packed an obligatory thanksgiving leftover sandwich. A buddy of mine lent me and another friend his gheenoe since I found my motor had a bad impeller and the other guy's bhote is in disrepair.

Terrible conditions









Didn't take long


















Fish guitar









Found some pretty big schools of feisty fish on a big mud flat









Go tell your stocker friends


















Mas









I've got a couple precious little peckerheads that have been keeping me off the water and preventing me from accepting last minute trip invites from ish. This one in particular has been the culprit. 









Once yours gets a little older she'll make for good casting practice like my toddler. Just make sure to mash your barbs.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Not bad for a white boy


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

tail-chaser said:


>


Dafuq is going on with your thumb???


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Southpaw you could pass for Ish's twin brother! Nice report.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

southpaw said:


> Dafuq is going on with your thumb???


I used to be a hitchhiker.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tail-chaser said:


> I used to be a hitchhiker.


get a tripod and a camera with a timer on it.

you know anyone who wants a canoe and a 28 lb air-cooled 2 hp?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> get a tripod and a camera with a timer on it.
> 
> you know anyone who wants a canoe and a 28 lb air-cooled 2 hp?


Does it come with the yellow jackets?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw licks his balls.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

They are big enough for such a feat...


----------



## ElSolo (Feb 27, 2015)

New to saltwater fly fishing...but dedicating this weekend to learning. Is it primarily sight casting or blind casting also? I plan to take the yak out all day and do a lot of wade fishing. But am I wasting time blind casting?

Awesome report! Thanks


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

ElSolo said:


> New to saltwater fly fishing...but dedicating this weekend to learning. Is it primarily sight casting or blind casting also? I plan to take the yak out all day and do a lot of wade fishing. But am I wasting time blind casting?
> 
> Awesome report! Thanks


Yes and no. TX does have some fantastic sight fishing but we will all look down on you for catching a blind casted fish if its blowing less than 15MPH or unless its your first fish.







But it never hurts to "practice" casting at points, ripples muds or swirls in real world conditions.... See you aren't blind casting but getting practice time on the water! Even then we wont be blindly fan casting our flies in search of fish. Spending time on the water casting in real world conditions is just as important as the backyard sessions.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

ElSolo said:


> New to saltwater fly fishing...but dedicating this weekend to learning. Is it primarily sight casting or blind casting also? I plan to take the yak out all day and do a lot of wade fishing. But am I wasting time blind casting?
> 
> Awesome report! Thanks


I wouldn't even bother... Save a few thousand dollars and just buy a spinning rod.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

ElSolo said:


> New to saltwater fly fishing...but dedicating this weekend to learning. Is it primarily sight casting or blind casting also? I plan to take the yak out all day and do a lot of wade fishing. But am I wasting time blind casting?
> 
> Awesome report! Thanks


There is no blind casting unless you are blind. Thereâ€™s casting to sighted fish, sign or structure and you can do all of the above with any kind of tackle, fly, spinning or baitcasting.

Fish in whatever way you wish to make you happy.


----------

